# Found: Raft Oar



## Janek (Jul 25, 2006)

Found: Raft Oar

Where: Road 1 Between Pumphouse and State Bridge

Contact: 303-587-0385 or [email protected] to identify.

Ransom: BEER!!!!


----------

